# Google gulp



## Lugaru (Apr 1, 2005)

http://www.google.com/googlegulp/index.html

Now this is a product I can see myself enjoying!


----------



## Raine (Apr 1, 2005)

April Fools?


----------



## Lugaru (Apr 1, 2005)

Rainee said:
			
		

> April Fools?



Yeah... read the FAQ, it's really funny.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Apr 1, 2005)

Mmmmm.... Google Gulp.....

Well, if it's that smart,after one or two, it should be turning into beer! 

John


----------

